

Homeland Security: Don't use IE due to bug - givan
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/usanow/2014/04/28/internet-explorer-bug-homeland-security-clandestine-fox/8409857/

======
bediger4000
Wait, how do we know that DHS is serious here?

I mean, they may be saying not to use Internet Explorer in order to put
pressure on Microsoft to give the DHS a backdoor, or use an encryption method
that the NSA can crack, but we can't. Seems very suspicious to me, a lot like
when the US government was opposing Google and Yahoo cooperation, to drive
Yahoo into Microsoft's more compliant arms.

